

How to encrypt Google Docs and Google Drive - CPAhem
http://www.syncdocs.com/how-to-set-up-google-drive-encryption/

======
yusefgcj
How do we know that the government has not cracked AES?

The NSA employs the best mathematicians in the world, and half the PhD output
in math from our best colleges end up working there.

------
RachelF
Be careful - using crypto at all makes you a suspect now.

See Ars Technica: Use of Tor and e-mail crypto could increases chances that
NSA keeps your data [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/use-of-tor-
and-e-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/use-of-tor-and-e-mail-
crypto-could-increase-chances-that-nsa-keeps-your-data/)

~~~
LoganCale
All the more reason for everyone to use it for everyday, non-illegitimate
purposes.

